# Shark attacks pig



## robert carter (May 25, 2012)

Fort Stewart  was hot humid and SWWEEEETT this morning.
 I managed to put the slip on two small boars. One got my wind and split the other had a bad smeller I guess...cost him.18 yard shot and 30 yard recovery.Deadly Tiger Shark out of TBone.RC


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 25, 2012)

Way to go, Robert.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 25, 2012)

WOW!!!! good kill Robert......


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (May 25, 2012)

RC, nice little piggy. What bow are you using - specs and brand?  Thanks, Dave


----------



## robert carter (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Guys...and Young Lady. I was using a 47@27 64" Mohawk longbow.Simmons Tigershark and 525 grain arrow.RC


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Good shooting.


----------



## bronco611 (May 25, 2012)

Now that just ain't right!!!Poor piggy didn't even get a T shirt!!! Good job RC. Looks like it was just one of those days when it all comes together no matter what the odds are.


----------



## T.P. (May 25, 2012)

Youdaman, RC!!! I don't guess you buy much meat at the store, huh...


----------



## trad bow (May 25, 2012)

Nice quarting away shot placement. That shot will put them down everytime and quick!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 25, 2012)

Good job RC!
I am proud for you.


----------



## jerry russell (May 25, 2012)

Way to go.


----------



## sawtooth (May 25, 2012)

Good job! One day there'll be a bow named after you.. way to smoke that piggy!


----------



## Skunkhound (May 25, 2012)

Great shot!!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (May 25, 2012)

sweet


----------



## chenryiv (May 25, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Dennis (May 25, 2012)

Great Job


----------



## dutchman (May 25, 2012)

Good deal, RC! Congratulations.


----------



## pine nut (May 25, 2012)

That's putting in the old boiller room!  Congrats!  He was tuff to have made it that far cause he was DRT, he just didn't know it!


----------



## dawg2 (May 25, 2012)

Very nice.  That is an awesome tree too!


----------



## rapid fire (May 25, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## ngabowhunter (May 25, 2012)

Nice shot. By the thread title, I was expecting to see a bull shark munching on a pig. I like what I saw better.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 25, 2012)

Looking good Robert.


----------



## devolve (May 25, 2012)

good job man!


----------



## gtfisherman (May 25, 2012)

Man eatin must be good at the RC homestead... 

Congrats!


----------



## reiko1078 (May 25, 2012)

Nice shot and nice pig i need to get my ft stewart hunting pass since my property is litterally across the river.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 26, 2012)

Great job buddy!


----------



## gurn (May 26, 2012)

Gosh Robert you and them sharks sure are hard on them pigs!! Great job.


----------



## deepfryit (May 26, 2012)

awsome shot on the porker and man that tree shot is now my screen saver !


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (May 26, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 28, 2012)

Great Job RC! I really like all the pictures.


----------



## whossbows (May 28, 2012)

nice


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 28, 2012)

Way to go Mr. Carter. Boy it was hot the other day.mIkE


----------



## Bowana (May 29, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Blueridge (May 29, 2012)

Those Sharks really do some damage.  congrats RC


----------

